# Boardie-Treffen im Harz???



## vaddy (13. Juli 2004)

Moin!
Ich weiß, dass ich noch nicht so lange bei Euch mitschwimme...
Wollte trotzdem mal fragen, ob eurerseits Interesse besteht sich mal bei einer gepflegten Pilsette und ein paar Fettflossenträgern zu vergnügen. Mir schwebte da der Harz und speziell die Bode vor. Eignet sich denke ich hervorragend um Forelle und Äsche nachzustellen. Die örtlichen Unterkünfte sind auch bezahlbar und die Tageskarte kostet für die FLY only Strecke von Altenbrak bis Treseburg 15 Euranten. Täglich dürfen max. 4 Salmoniden entnommen werden. Wenn also Interesse besteht, einfach gepflegt reinschreiben. Ich würde den Spaß dann so für Ende August nach Terminabsprache organisieren. 
Überlegt es Euch!
Gruß VADDY

Tight Lines #h  #h  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

100prozentiges Interesse#h

Die Bode kenne ich noch nicht und die Harzer Boardies ebenso noch nicht.
Das ließe sich doch mal mit so einem Treffen ändern.


----------



## Hummer (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Als Exil-Harzer bin ich gerne dabei! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Als Harz-Fan, aber Nicht-Flifi würde ich auch gerne teilnehmen, aber da ich nur spinnen kann... 
Sbiro und Fliege/Streamer zählt nicht????


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Du bekommst einen Crashkurs und eine Leihrute Franky. Kneifen gilt nicht :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Hi Stephan.....
hört sich verlockend an....
Vielleicht bekomme ich das gebacken....
Wenn ja - Tim : Fahrgemeinschaft  ;+  #x


----------



## Truttafriend (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ja - Tim : Fahrgemeinschaft  ;+  #x




sehr gerne Vossi #h


----------



## ollidi (13. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Ist ja vor meiner Haustür! :m
Wenn der Termin passt und ich ein OK bekomme, bin ich dabei. Und wenn ich nur morgens komme und abends wieder nach Hause fahre. Das sind für mich so ca. schlappe 60 Minuten zu fahren, wenn ich langsam fahre. :m
Bin aber auch kein Fliegenfischer, sondern spinne lieber ein bischen. :q
Wer aus Richtung Norden kommt, fährt fast an meiner Haustür vorbei. :m


----------



## vaddy (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

moinsen!

ich denke ich spreche für alle, wenn ich sage das alle anderen nich-fli-fi's natürlich auch willkommen sind.
erstens habe ich und der ein oder andere auch diverses leihgerät auf halde.
zweitens gibt es in altenbrak auch 2 strecken von vielleicht 200 m wo auch das spinnfischen erlaubt ist.
würde ich aber keinem empfehlen.
flache strecke mit viel kraut....
lieber mit leihgerät und fliege.
ist eh das non plus ultra und einfacher kommt man nicht an eine fli-fi einweisung heran.
so, jetzt mal butter bei die fische.

21.08-22.08.04?????????

wie steht es mit dem termin?
um was für eine unterkunft soll ich mich kümmern???
hotel, pension, fewo???
warte auf antwort!

tight lines

vaddy


----------



## ollidi (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Am 21.08. haben wir unser Sommerfest vom Verein. Da könnte ich nicht. Ihr braucht aber auf mich keine Rücksicht zu nehmen.
Evtl. schaue ich dann mal am Sonntag vorbei, wenn ich wieder ausgenüchtert bin. :q


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Das WE würde mir passen. Unterkunfttechnisch bin ich sehr anspruchslos. Günstig Pension z.B. reicht völlig.


----------



## levalex (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Würde auch gerne mitmachen. Könnte aber frühestens am 1.8. zu oder absagen,
weil ich dann erst meinen neuen Dienstplan bekomme! Sch*** Schichtsystem....

Gruß Alex


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Termin hört sich gut an, kann aber leider noch nicht zusagen, da ich z.Zt. Urlaub habe und nicht weiss, wie es zu der Zeit ausschaut. Generell ist aber WE okay. #h


----------



## TorF21 (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

@ Vossi und Tim: Hm...ich muss am 21. arbeiten. Ich versuch mal das irgendwie wegzudrücken. Wenns klappt, würd ich mich bei euch einklinken. Ich war schon sehr oft an dem genannten Abschnitt der Bode. Aber immer ohne dort zu fischen, es wird höchste Zeit! 
Gruss Torsten


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Geht klar Torsten. Ich würde auch in einem Bett mit euch beiden schlafen. Du musst aber neben dem heißem Vossi liegen :q 

Hoffentlich bekommst du deinen Dienst verschoben#h


----------



## Broesel (14. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

hmm..ich kann leider nicht. Aber das Bodetal ist wirklich landschaftlich wirklich sehenswert. Ich habe da selbe schon mit der Fliege (jawohl..ich...Fliege..mit wedeln und erhängen) gedingstert. 
Ich war in Treseburg mit Familie untergebracht. Günstig und seeehr familär! Ein kleines Gasthaus mit dem Namen "Rübezahl"..nix dolles aber die alleinstehende Wirtin war wirklich extrem um unser Wohl bemüht...wirklich klasse!

Leider sind mir die Bilder aus dem Bodetal bei einem PC-crash abhanden gekommen...aber das Umfeld hat wirklich was. Man brauch nur an der Brücke am Gasthof "Forelle" stehen..schöne Truttas...  #v 

Allerdings ist das Fischen dort alles andere, als einfach..Bäume ohne Ende..aber Natur ..pur...da treibts selbst einem "Antiwedler" wie mich die Tränen in die Augen...von der Umgebung her...#v


----------



## vaddy (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

juhuu!
find ich klasse, dass meine idee auf breite resonanz stößt.
wir halten also dieses w.e. fest.
ich bräuchte dann bis 07.08. beschied, wer mit beikommt.
ich denke 2 wochen vorlaufzeit reichen aus...
gruß
vaddy


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Ich hätte auch großes Interesse, kann aber leider noch nicht fest zusagen. Werde versuchen das WE freizuhalten und melde mich nochmal hier.


----------



## TorF21 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst aber neben dem heißem Vossi liegen :q


Nicht das ich dann verdampfe, zwischen zwei so heißen Typen :q 

Ja, hoffentlich kriege ich den Dienst weg. Mein Boss hält einen immer so lannge hin.
 "Mal sehen, komm mal kurz vorher noch mal fragen"  #q 

Meistens klappt es dann doch. Leider aber nicht immer. Ich gebe mein Bestes.

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Ace (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Ich hätte ebenfalls Interesse, aber ich müsste da noch einiges abklären...würde mich dann aber noch rechtzeitig melden.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

das wär ja super Mathias#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				TIM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch in einem Bett mit euch beiden schlafen. Du musst aber neben dem heißem Vossi liegen


.... Und Du wunderst Dich über den Titel Jahresboardferkel 2003  :q ..... mach nur so weiter  :q  :q 
@Torsten..... wäre Spitze, wenn das klappen sollte.
@ Ace..... geilomat.... ich würde mich freuen...vielleicht kannst Du mir dann ein paar Trickwürfe beibringen    :q


----------



## Hummer (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Ich brauche keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit, da meine Eltern nicht weit weg wohnen.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## htp55 (15. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

N'abend, bin auch sehr interessiert ! Eine feste Zusage kann ich erst nach Rücksprache #y mit meiner Regierung machen (sie hat die Terminpläne fest in ihrer Hand). Übernachtungsmöglichkeit ist nicht von Nöten, da ich auch nur ca. 60 Minuten entfernt wohne.


----------



## Ace (16. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Mist wir sind an dem WE zu einer Silberhochzeit eingeladen, da kann ich nicht absagen...so ´ne Kagge
Hätte da echt Bock drauf gehabt.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind an dem WE zu einer Silberhochzeit eingeladen


...hmmm...bring doch einfach die ganze Gesellschaft mit.... so etwas ham die bestimmt noch nicht mitgemacht  :q 


.... Schade Ace..... dann eben die Trickwürfe anner Küste


----------



## vaddy (17. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

tja, sieht so aus, als ob das wirklich klappen sollte mit dem boardie treffen.
damit ihr euch einstellen könnt (und damit es später keine ausreden gibt :q )
hier nun einige tips zur bode.
da bach, rute 4-6, is klar!!
rute kann ruhig 9ft lang sein, man kann überall gut werfen.
watbekleidung zwingend erforderlich, vom ufer geht gar nichts.
watstiefel zu kurz, wathose besser, am besten breathable...
früh morgens bis mittag ist meist nymphenfischen angesagt.
morgens nehme ich meine 6er rute (starke fische!!!) wf6f (brauch ich wohl auch nicht zu erwähnen). ich fische 12 ft leader mit pitz.-ringerl und fluo vorfach, das auf tiefe eingestellt wird, da am ringerl bei mir der bissanzeiger sitzt.
folgende nymphen liefen in diesem jahr ganz gut:
goldkopf pheasant tail, ritz d (ruhig schwer), goldkopf hares ear, montana
hab die gammarusimitationen vergessen!
ab mittag sollten eigentlich schon genug fische steigen, damit man mit der trockenfliege angreifen kann.
auch hier die devise: einfach fängt.
ich meine: mosquito, red tag, black gnat, diverse adams in verschiedenen farben
damit geht mit sicherheit was. wer weitere fragen hat, einfach hier verewigen.

tight lines und übt schon mal  :q 


gruß

vaddy


----------



## TorF21 (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Jo, ich fang schon mal an zu tüddeln. #h 

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Moinsen,
ich will auch mit!!! Habe an dem WE nur kein Auto und wäre auf ne Mitfahrgelegenheit
angewiesen. Äääääh Vossi, Du hast doch n großes Auto, odda???   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Gnilfz schrieb:
			
		

> Äääääh Vossi, Du hast doch n großes Auto, odda???


aaahhhhh....ein Urlaubsmensch  :q  Moin Heiko....muss ich mir sehr stark überlegen, da ich noch immer auf eine Fangmeldung per SMS warte


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Wenn Du mal an Dein Telefon gehen würdest,
hättest Du ne persönliche (Nicht)Fangmeldung bekommen!!! 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Cool Heiko.

Das wär ja klasse wenn du auch mitkommst  :m


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Meine Frau hat abgenickt,
nu wollen wir nur hoffen, daß ich nicht arbeiten muß...
Sabberlechtzgierfreufreufreu!!!


----------



## TorF21 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....muss ich mir sehr stark überlegen, da ich noch immer auf eine Fangmeldung per SMS warte



Was erwartest du denn von dem für ne Fangmeldung?? Der geht doch immer nur in´n Puff!  #:

Gruss Torsten


----------



## Maddin (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Mensch son Schiet! An dem Wochenende bin ich schon verplant...absagen gilt auch nicht....nen Boardie seh ich trotzdem...zwar nicht am Wasser aber auffer Bühne :q 

Schade schade!!! Hätte meinen Fliegenfischerhorizont gerne erweitert


----------



## TorF21 (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau hat abgenickt,



wie haste denn das so schnell hingekriegt? :g


----------



## Truttafriend (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Och Schade Maddin :c


----------



## vaddy (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Vorläufige Bestandsaufnahme!

Mit dabei:

Truttafriend
dorschdiggler (evetl.)
Hummer
levalex (evetl.)
TorF21
Findling (evetl.)
htp55
Gnilftz (evetl.)
und meine Wenigkeit

Wär ja schonmal nicht schlecht für ein spontan organisiertes Treffen.
Vielleicht kommt der ein oder andere doch noch mit.

Noch eins:
Da ihr euch da in der absoluten Prärie befindet sind Spirituosen und der ein oder andere Snack selbst mitzubringen. #g 
Da gibts nur Gasthäuser!
Davon zwar jede Menge, aber nicht mal ne Tankstelle...
Man kann froh sein ab und zu mal ein Handynetz zu erwischen!

Bis denne und schon mal fleißig üben!!! #h  #h  #h


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				TorF21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartest du denn von dem für ne Fangmeldung?? Der geht doch immer nur in´n Puff!  #:
> 
> Gruss Torsten



Ähem mein Kleiner,
Du bist ja nur neidisch, weil ich im Gegensatz zu Dir da auch fange... :q  :q  :q 
Dafür bin ich mit Trockenfliege n absoluter Novitze, aber schaun mer mal.

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Gnilfz schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür bin ich mit Trockenfliege n absoluter Novitze


 ... nicht nur damit    


			
				Torsten schrieb:
			
		

> Der geht doch immer nur in´n Puff


....ich glaube seine Frau weiss auch das....deshalb das schnelle abnicken....Sie hat dann Ruhe   :q 


			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> in der absoluten Prärie


  ... wie jetzt ...ich dachte wir bleiben in Deutschland...keine Tanke, kein Schotte..... hmmmm.....





			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Wochenende bin ich schon verplant


..echt schade....aber ich denke mal, dass Derjenige sicherlich Verständnis hätte für so eine Absage  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ... nicht nur damit



Und das ausgerechnet von dem Nullinger aus Barnitz...  :q  :q  :q 
Trotzdem Petri für heute Abend!  
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Maddin (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



> ..echt schade....aber ich denke mal, dass Derjenige sicherlich Verständnis hätte für so eine Absage


Derjenige vielleicht schon, aber die anderen 3 bestimmt nicht


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Maddin schrieb:
			
		

> Derjenige vielleicht schon, aber die anderen 3 bestimmt nicht


Bring sie doch einfach mit...   
Schade,
daß es bei dir nicht paßt!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

@ Maddin .....schade.... nächstes Mal denn aber 



			
				Gnilfz schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem Petri für heute Abend!


 ... Danke Heiko....
war wirklich eine schöne Nacht - mit Silber !!! 
Viel fehlt nicht mehr, dann habe ich dieses Jahr jeden in der Ostsee schwimmenden Fisch mit der Fliege verhaftet - Nur keine Mefo  :e


----------



## Fly-Thomas (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Hallo zusammen

bin neu hier an Bord 
wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen ( hoffe ist erwünscht ) !!!!!!!
Also ein 68er Bj., fly-only , alle sorten von fischen was mit fliege geht, hauptgewässer die ich befische eicher-see, gersprenz,sinn,ohlebach und natürlich die wiesent.

alle mal gegrüßt vom *Hardcorflyfischer*


----------



## Truttafriend (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Willkommen an Board Thomas #h

Viel Spaß hier #6


----------



## levalex (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

tja liebe leute,

ich wäre wirklich gerne mit euch fischen gegangen, aber die momentanen sprittpreise
und die nicht unerhebliche strecke von über 700km hin und zurück sprengen einfach 
mein budget! wenn mal ein treffen stattfindet für das ich nicht soo weit fahren muß,
bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. 
ob ihr das als drohung oder als versprechen auffasst überlasse ich euch... 

gruß alex


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Willkommen an Board Thomas 





			
				Fly-Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> und natürlich die wiesent


 ....cooooollll...... :m 





			
				Alex schrieb:
			
		

> ob ihr das als drohung oder als versprechen auffasst überlasse ich euch


 ....als Versprecher  :q  :q  :q ...neee...das ist wohl angekommen das Versprechen


----------



## nachtwichtel (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Hört sich gut an. Hab schon in der Bode gefischt, allerdings noch zu DDR Zeiten. Wenn es mein  Beruf erlaubt, bestände auf alle Fälle Interesse.


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Auch dir ein herzliches Willkommen nachtwichtel #h


Wäre Klasse wenn du auch kommst :m


----------



## Fly-Thomas (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Moin zusammen

gibt es schon unterkünfte, wenn ja wieviel euronen????
wann anreise uhrzeit??
komme aus südhessen möchte jemand mitfahren ????

Gruß *Hardcorflyfischer*


----------



## htp55 (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

War ja eigentlich klar.... Falls meine Frau nichts gegen ein Angelwochenende einzuwenden hat, habe ich ja gottlob noch gute Freunde, die in die Bresche springen können !

  Mit anderen Worten: Ich muß an dem Wochenende leider bei einem Umzug helfen und bin somit raus. #q


----------



## Chrush (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Moin vaddy,

habe bis dato keine Verplichtung und meine Holde hat auch abgenickt   .
Tja... denn melde ich mich mal an!

Hast Du schon weitere Info´s zum Thema? Hotel, Pension, Privat, Ferienhaus oder wieviel Verpflegung (Info gilt nur für feste Nahrung), wann und wo um wieviel Uhr wir uns treffen?

*Biete ausserdem eine Fahrgemeinschaft an.* 
Komme aus Buxtehude und kann, je nach Gepäck, noch ein/zwei Personen mitnehmen.

Grüße aus Buxte
Chris


----------



## vaddy (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

@ Chrush und alle anderen, die mitkommen!!!

ich dachte, dass wir uns am samstag um halb acht oder acht in altenbrak treffen. werden dann die gastkarten kaufen und ich verteile euch auf die guten stellen.
ich werde mal gucken, was die pensionen in wasserlage mit bodeblick kosten und uns da in 2er zimmern einloggen. werde das ganze demnächst in die wege leiten und hoffe so viele leute unterbringen zu können. erst mal gucken, wer definitiv kommt.
ich habe die absolute prärie, was lebensmittel angeht, bereits angesprochen.
übernachtung ist mit frühstück (hoffe ich), mittags wird improvisiert mit bockwurst und kartoffelsalat z.b. und abends wird beim günstigen gasthaus eingeschwenkt. mittags kann man auch in einer örtlichen pommesbude (spricht man glaube ich bömmesbüde da aus) speisen. wenn die größe der gruppe es zuläßt, werde ich alles organisieren und dann ne umlage machen.
warte man noch nen paar tage.
die infos kommen....
bis denne #g


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Respekt vaddy #r

Ich finds klasse das du dich da, sofern noch organisierbar, so reinhängst. Ich freu mich drauf #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

...klasse Stephan....  #6  #6


----------



## vaddy (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

So, Freunde der Nacht!

Morgen wird getestet!   
Werde morgen mal wieder die 90 km Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen um an der Bode die Fischbestände und Unterkünfte für das Boardietreffen zu inspizieren.
Dann drückt mal die Daumen, dass ich was "Vernünftiges" vorfinde.
Ich werde morgen abend Pics der Unterkunft und meiner Fänge, sowie einige vielversprechende Angelplätze präsentieren.
In diesem Sinne

Bis denne


----------



## vaddy (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Moin Männers!!!

Bin gerade vom Testfischen und Unterkunft suchen zurück.
Hat alles gut geklappt!!! :m 
Ich habe erstmal 4 Doppelzimmer in der Pension Rübezahl reserviert.
Zur Zeit sind wir acht Mann. Hoffe das bleibt so. Sollte noch jemand nachrutschen läßt sich das mit Sicherheit auch regeln.
Die Unterkunft kostet 20 Euranten pro Person inklusive Frühstück. War das mit dem besten Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. Außerdem wurde uns die Pension hier im Board schon empfohlen.
Das Ding hat auch nen Restaurant unten drin wo genug Platz sein sollte um am Abend eine Pilsette zu trinken und nebenbei noch die ein oder andere Fliege zu binden!  #g 
Also Bindesachen mitbringen!!!
Hier die Telefonnummer falls Fragen auftauchen:
Pension Rübezahl in Treseburg 039456/241
Für die mittagliche Lebensmitteleinnahme habe ich ein Plätzchen direkt an der Bode  ausgemacht, wo genug Sitzmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind um in Ruhe die ein oder andere Bockwurst wegzudrücken (siehe Anhang).
Also Samstag Mittagessen an der Bode. Freßalien bringe ich mit.
Samstag abend Essen in der Pension. Da gibts für kleines Geld Mantaplatte und Konsorten. Sonntag da auch in Ruhe Früstücken. Mittag im örtlichen Imbiss oder Restaurant.


----------



## vaddy (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Ach ja, und zwischendurch natürlich Fliegenfischen.
Habe auch heute wieder gut gefangen.
Innerhalb von 3 Stunden hatte ich über 20 Forellen. 2 davon gut maßig zwischen 32 und 35 cm. Der Rest liegt immer so bei 20-25 cm.
Seht selbst!
Wenn man allein unterwegs ist, läßt die Qualität der Pics leider zu wünschen übrig, sorry!!!
Nur als Beweis, dass es da fische gibt!!!


----------



## vaddy (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Damit ihr euch schonmal überlegen könnt, wo ihr hingeht zum Fliegen baden.
Hier noch einige schöne Plätze zum ansehen... :m


----------



## vaddy (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Und noch 2 Klasse Plätze!
Als besonderen Leckerbissen präsentiere ich noch den absolut schmierigsten Forellenpuff, den ich je gesehen habe.
Größe: nicht mal die Hälfte eines Tennisplatzes!
Tiefe: 0,5 m
Klasse Teil für 15 Euro pro Tag!
Wer geht da hin wenn die Bode direkt dahinter liegt?
So, ich hoffe das reicht erstmal an Infos!
Wenn noch was unklar ist, einfach mailen!!!
Bis denne


----------



## Gnilftz (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Mensch Stephan,
wie soll ich jetzt bis zum Treffen ruhig schlafen??? 
Ich freu mich schon drauf!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Das wird ja wohl der endgeile Oberburner :z  :z  :z 

Fliege wedeln, Pilsette, Mantalpatte oder Schniposa. Stephan und andere neue Leute kennenlernen. Abends ein paar Fliegen tüddeln.

 :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## TorF21 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Mensch Vaddy, jetzt hast du mich aber heiß gemacht! :k  Das wird ein supergeiles WE. Ich kann´s kaum abwarten. :z  :z  :z 

Gruß Torsten #g


----------



## Chrush (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Moin vaddy, 

sieht seeeehr vielversprechend aus. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt!!

Aber ersteinmal  #r  für die Organisation, Streckenfindung und die tollen Pic´s.

Natürlich werden wir ausschließlich am Forellenp.... wedeln gehen  #d . Dann aber bis zur Hüfte in der Bode    stehen. (reim dich oder ich freß dich)

Worauf hast Du denn dieses Mal gefangen?

Grüße aus Buxte
Chris


----------



## levalex (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

und ich kann nicht hin...#q 


hmpf 

gruß alex


----------



## vaddy (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

@ Chrush!

Habe hauptsächlich mit der Nymphe als dead drifting am Bissanzeiger gefischt.
Am besten habe ich mit der Ritz D gefangen.
Die Pheasant Tail oder Bachflohkrebs (beide mit Goldkopf) ging aber auch.
Alle in Größe 12 u. 10.
Mit der Trockenfliege ging heute nicht viel.
Als ich mittags gefahren bin, fingen die Viecher gerade an zu steigen.

Gruß


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Sieht das schnuckelich aus......legger....
Morgen geht's wieder zur Arbeit und denn wird gleich alles geklärt.
Also Jungs....drückt mir mal die Daumen.... #g


----------



## truttadad (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Sooooo Stephan.

Weil mein Sohn (Truttafriend)mich jetzt auch heiß gemacht hat möchte ich mich ebenfalls anmelden. Bringst du mich noch mitunter?



@Vossi, Tim und Torsten

Wollen wir eine 4-Mann Fahrgemeinschaft machen und dann gemeinsam mit einem Ford Galaxy da runter fahren?


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Aller wahrscheinlichkeit wird es keine Spritkosten geben. Ich werde wohl eine Tankkarte mitbringen.

Wir würden uns dann morgens bei mir treffen und gemeinsam loszuckeln #h


----------



## vaddy (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

@ Trutta-Family
Ich denke es wird kein Problem sein.
Erstmal abwarten wer alles definitiv mitkommt.
Vielleicht sagt der ein oder andere noch ab.
Anfang August sehen wir wer nun wirklich dabei ist.
Sollte irgendwie einer übrig bleiben,
kann ich spontan auch nachhause fahren, damit es mit der Zimmerbelegung klappt.
Wenn noch mehr Leute mitkommen krigen ich langsam Probleme euch am Wasser unterzubringen!!!    
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele kommen würden.
FIND ICH KLASSE!!! #r


----------



## Ace (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

wow...da habt ihr ein tolles WE vor euch, ich wünsche euch viel Spass:m


----------



## Maddin (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Aus Rücksicht auf alle, die an diesem wohl obergenialen Treffen nicht teilnehmen können, bitte ich den Mod. diesen Thread zu schliessen und nur per Passwort den Teilnehmern zugänglich zu machen :c  :c  :c  :c 

Den abschliessenden Bericht möchte ich auch nicht lesen   

Viel Spaß!!! :g


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

ich hab dich soeben für diesen Thread gesperrt Martin      :m 


Wenns so Endgeil ist wie es klingt fahren wir dieses Jahr nochmal zusammen hin. 
Ehrenwort :m


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Moinsen,
leider kann ich bezüglich meiner Teilnahme noch keine 100% Zusage machen,
der neue Dienstplan ist leider noch nicht geschrieben...  #d  #u  #d 
Aber ich bin guter Dinge, daß ich das hinbekomme. Wenn nicht, will ich auch für diesen Thread gesperrt werden...  #q  #2  :e   

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Nöö Heiko  
wer so spät zusagt wird bis zum Ende gequält :m  :m  :m


----------



## Gnilftz (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö Heiko
> wer so spät zusagt wird bis zum Ende gequält :m  :m  :m


Wat haste nur für ne fiese Charakter???!!!  #d  :q  #y  :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h
dervontimsengequälte


----------



## Fly-Thomas (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Hey zusammen

wie ich sehe hast du 4 doppelzimmer bestellt.
wer liegt den da zusammen auf der stube???
Fragt sich der Thomas!!!!!
musst du die zimmer anbezahlen ?? wenn ja sag bescheid und gebe koto-nr. an.

Gruß Thomas


















Gruß Thomas


----------



## vaddy (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

@ Fly-Thomas

Du, ich hab noch keine Ahnung wer mit wem aufs Zimmer muß! #u  #u 
Würde sagen, dass wir das vor Ort klären.
Erstmal warten, wer mitkommt...
Die Bezahlung wird ebenfalls vor Ort entrichtet.
Keine Sorge!
Dat läuft schon alles rund.
Bind lieber noch nen paar Fliegen und üb noch nen paar Würfe. #: 
Um den Rest kümmer ich mich.    
Bis denne...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

#q 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....... ABSAGE....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....leider komme ich nicht mit... werde mich die nächsten Monate wohl des öfteren mit Samstagsarbeit beschäftigen müssen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....auf mich könnt Ihr dann leider nicht mehr zählen..... #c


----------



## Truttafriend (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Och Vossi!!!

Wat biste denn so unkomod? 

echt Schade #c 

Job ist wichtig. Keine Frage. Wir finden bestimmt nochmal eine ebenbürtige Wiederholung #6


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Jo - das will ich hoffen!! Ich habe noch keine Ahnung, wie ich im August Dienst schieben muss!!! Aber ich fürchte, da wird mindestens ein WE bei sein... :e


----------



## vaddy (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

@ Vossi!
Mensch Vossi!
Echt schade!!! :c  :c 
Wat machste denn da???
Ich hoffe nur, dass der Absagentrend nicht auf die anderen abfärbt!!!
Dann hoffentlich auf bald mal an der Küste zum Salmo jagen!!!
Kriegst auf alle Fälle detailierte Berichte, sofern du willst!!!
Vielleicht klappts ja doch noch...
Wir halten dir nen Platz frei! #h  #h  #h


----------



## Bondex (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

na vielleicht steige ich für Vossi ein und bringe meine kleine Maus mit (die angelt auch). Es sei denn ich habe immer noch eine Zerrung im Nacken oder ich fische derzeit gerade in Norge. Die Fotos machen echt Lust auf´s Fischen. Wenn ich komme kann ich in meiner Karre pennen, dat ist dann kein Problem!


----------



## TorF21 (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> #q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade Vossi, wäre bestimmt nett geworden. Hoffentlich ereilt Heiko nicht noch das selbe Schicksal, nich das ich unsere Fahnen dann alleine hochhalten muss.  
Ich war gestern in DK, schon ma´n büschn midde Trockne üben. War ganz nett, und Fisch gab´s auch. Der Bericht is schon in arbeit. 
Gruss Torsten


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				TorF21 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade Vossi, wäre bestimmt nett geworden. Hoffentlich ereilt Heiko nicht noch das selbe Schicksal, nich das ich unsere Fahnen dann alleine hochhalten muss.
> Ich war gestern in DK, schon ma´n büschn midde Trockne üben. War ganz nett, und Fisch gab´s auch. Der Bericht is schon in arbeit.
> Gruss Torsten



 Bist Du Hellseher???  ;+ 
Ich habe den Samstag definitiv Dienst.  #q 
Sorry, aber dat heißt auch für mich, ich muß passen.  :c  :c  :c 
Seid gnädig mit mir & Vossi, wenn Ihr den Bericht schreibt und keine schönen Bilder bitte...
Ich besauf mich jetzt!  #2 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Wenn Torsten jetzt auch noch absagt sperre ich die ganze Bande hier auf Lebenszeit fürs Board #q  :c    :m 

Shit. Da kann man nichts machen. Job geht natürlich vor.

Ich verspreche wir werden nix fangen, kein Bier trinken, keine Fliegen Binden, nur Regen haben und auch keinen Spaß erleben... #y 



@ Torsten

Kommst du zu mir nach Ahrensburg und wir fahren dann gemeisam weiter?


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Schön,
Daß die Moderatoren hier so mitfühlend sind... *heul*


----------



## vaddy (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Wat is denn dat hier!!!!
Erst alle Feuer und Flamme und dann kommt doch keiner mit!!! :c  :c  :c 
Ich hoffe, der Rest bleibt standfest.
Würde mich jedenfalls freuen!
Ich dachte ich könnte der Meerforellenprominenz mal zeigen wie man Fische fängt!!!    
Vielleicht kriegt man das nochmal ein anderes Wochenende geregelt.
Wenn Timsen und Konsorten erstmal von grandiösen Fängen berichten will der Rest (Vossi, Maddin, Ace, Gnilftz) vielleicht auch noch mal beigehen?!?!
Seht zu, dass nich noch mehr absagen.... ;+


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				TIM THE SPERRATOR schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Torsten jetzt auch noch absagt sperre ich die ganze Bande hier auf Lebenszeit fürs Board


  #d  #d .....da muss ich Heiko echt Recht geben....... Ich sitze hier und bin von stocksauer bis todtraurig und Du schreibst so etwas  #d 


			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Erst alle Feuer und Flamme und dann kommt doch keiner mit!!!


 ... kann ich verstehen.... und meine nächste Zusage zu irgendeinem Event werde ich erst dann geben, wenn ich wirklich definitiv weiss, ob es klappt. Leider bin ich auf die Kohle meines Arbeitgebers angewiesen  #c 





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich besauf mich jetzt!


 .... hab ich gerade fast geschafft


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

@ Vossi und Heiko
_Entschuldigung für´s Dummposting_

Sorry falls das falsch bei euch angekommen ist. Es sollte nur Ausdrücken das es mich genau so traurig macht wie euch. Der Job geht absolut vor. Das ist bei mir nicht anders. Wäre das Event an diesem Wochenende, würde *ich* absagen müssen, da ich gestern erfahren habe das Wochenende durchgearbeitet wird.

Ich habe ganz ganz erhrlich vollstest Verständniss für eure Lage.
Macht euch keinen Kopf drum. Wir testen dort mal an und wenn es gefällt fahren wir nochmal runter wenn alle Zeit haben und nicht zum arbeiten verdonnert sind #h

Entschuldigung angenommen?  #g


----------



## vaddy (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

@ Vossi und Gnilftz
Macht nichts! War auch nur Spaß!!!  
Finds bloß schade, wär gern mal mit euch losgezogen... :c 
Bis denne


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Moinsen,
also ich habe dat schon als Spaß aufgefaßt...
Dat is nu mal der Nachteil an einem neuem Job, man muß erstmal kleine Brötchen backen. Ich werde es wie Vossi halten und erstmal klären, ob ich arbeiten muß, bevor ich ne Zusage abgebe. 
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß an der Bode und will mit geilen Bildern, detaillierten Drillbeschreibungen und Fangmeldungen bombadiert werden...  #q  :c    
@ Vossi      vielleicht sollten wir zusammen  #g ??? 

Gruß & TL
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

so eng sehe ich das auch nicht Tim..... geschreibsel kommt eben immer anders rüber als ein netter Plausch 
also....Entschuldigung angenommen.....
Ich wurschtel immer noch inner Firma rum...und das am Freitag....GRRRRRR....
Schönes WE Euch allen....
@Heiko..... keine schlechte Idee....mit Standleitung in den Harz...hat nich einer ein Laptop mit Webcam


----------



## Ace (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



> Ich wurschtel immer noch inner Firma rum...und das am Freitag....GRRRRRR....


Da kenn ich noch einen...noch 1Std und 40min :e 
Und morgen um 6 Uhr gehts weiter, und danach gehts Zuhause weiter.
Und Ihr fangt mir die Fische wech mann ist das sche... so geht das schon seit Wochen.


----------



## TorF21 (31. Juli 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

So, rein arbeitstechnisch gesehen, war heute für mich der 21. August 2004. Das heißt, das ich heute gearbeitet habe und am 21. nun definitiv frei habe. #v  #v  #v 
Es müßte jetzt schon mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn mir doch noch was dazwischen kommen sollte.  

@ Tim: Könntest du mich vielleicht in Moorfllet bei Burgerking einsammeln? Dann bräuchte ich nicht erst nach Ahrensburg kommen.

Gruss Torsten  #g


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Wann war das jetzt nochmal?


----------



## Truttafriend (2. August 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*



			
				TorF21 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Tim: Könntest du mich vielleicht in Moorfllet bei Burgerking einsammeln? Dann bräuchte ich nicht erst nach Ahrensburg kommen.
> 
> Gruss Torsten  #g




Ja klar! Kein Problem #6


----------



## vaddy (9. August 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Hier nun die definitve Starbesetzung für das Treffen!!! #g 
 :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 
TRUTTAFRIEND
TRUTTADAD

TORF21
CHRUSH

FLY-THOMAS
VADDY

GO-FISHING (mit Anhang)
HTP55 (ohne Unterkunft)

evetl: Bondex (ohne Unterkunft)

Alle eventuellen Fragen bezüglich Anreise und Ablauf müßten mit der Mail an alle Teilnehmer abgedeckt sein. Falls nicht, einfach unter angegebener Nummer oder Mail melden.
Ich werde die Tage noch zu dem ein oder anderen Testfischen an besagtem Flüsschen aufbrechen und die Fänge hier natürlich posten.
Ich hoffe, dass alles nach euren Vorstellungen geregelt ist!
Bis denne #h  #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## gofishing (9. August 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Moin vaddy,

organisierst Du noch die Tageskarten ?

Wenn ja bitte eine für mich.

Wir fahren jetzt erstmal wieder eine Woche an die Konge Au. Werde aber von dort nochmal in diesen thread gucken.


TL

Ralph


----------



## vaddy (9. August 2004)

*AW: Boardie-Treffen im Harz???*

Gastkarten holen wir uns alle direkt vor Ort.
Vorbestellung nicht nötig!!!
15 € pro Tag.
4 Salmoniden dürfen entnommen werden!
Mach ordentlich Bilder an der Konge A!!!
Und fang vorallem schöne Fische....


----------

